# Tracking Cookies



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I seem to be having a problem with tracking cookies getting on my PC (Through the firewall) everytime I go onto the forum, any thoughts?
IT here at work have check it out for me and it's defo coming from this site and symanitc is picking it up everytime i have been on here, I know they are a relativily harmless virus but it's a pain.

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/se ... 17-3524-99

Cheers.

Blanchie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Blanchie said:


> I know they are a relativily harmless virus but it's a pain.


Tracking cookies are not a virus at all, and are not somthing to worry about. It even states this in the link you provided.

I'm assuming they are being generated from the advert banner at the top of the forum, which in itself provides funding to run the site. So I don't think it's something we would look to change at all.

Nick


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

You can stop cookies being accepted in your browser settings if it worries you that much, though I can't see why, but some sites don't work properly if you disable them.


----------

